# Calci worms



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

So, I finally found another insect supplier here in Bloem, and she has a lot more variety. She has mealworms, dubia, red wigglers, Turkistan roaches, Madagascar hissing roaches, superworms, lobster roaches, and crickets. 

Now after consideration, I decided to get mealworms, Dubias and calci worms. I might try some of the others another time. 
But now I’m got a question, 

I’ll be getting 60 calci worms, and I’m planning on feeding Igor one, three times a week or twice a week. Can you overdose on calcium? Can there be cons of feeding too many? If so, how many worms would be ideal?


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

So I got the Calci worms, and I haven’t given Igor some yet. But I have put apple in their container for them, and they devoured it. 

Like the apple is just tiny black pieces of lifeless crusts now. I’ve read on multiple sites that Calci worms don’t eat, you don’t feed them. Is it because something bad happens if they eat?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

They do eat, but they eat and tunnel through and the live in - like most worms actually. But they still eat, but if your feeding to gut load you don't have to because they already have loads of nutrients.

Holly gets like 10 a week - not daily she gets 2 some days and 4 other days.

Calciworms are staple insects, but I guess you wouldnt want to give too much because the are pretty high calcium.


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

Alright, thank you!


----------

